# 2Cool Cook Off???



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya'll getting ready????


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

you know it Tiny, we have been doing 2 a days since last year so we could give you a run for your money.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Now that I have a better idea about what I'm suppose to do in a cookoff, I'll give it another shot.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

When? where?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there space for new teams? If so, what's the freight for a spot? Dates? I might could sling a team together. Is beer drinkin allowed????? LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Is beer drinkin allowed????? LOL


I think it's encouraged.

along with whiskey drankin.

and wrasslin

and I seem to remember someone lovin on a blow-up doll.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I think it's encouraged.
> 
> along with whiskey drankin.
> 
> ...


beer drankin = good :cheers:
Whiskey drankin = good :cop::biggrin:
wrasslin = only with gurlz :bounce:
blow up dolls = Ummm.......no


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well, I don't "remember it" as much as I remember seeing a picture of it.

I think it was Rusty S


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

I will be happy to be a judge ! But really what are the details... ??


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

you know the cb cookers are always down for a little 2cool cookoff, i think you got a good idea for whom will be reeping the benifits ....i had one of my cookers drop off a little cash to get the ball rollin


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> well, I don't "remember it" as much as I remember seeing a picture of it.
> 
> I think it was Rusty S


Soooo, which of the 4 stole your memory? I'm thinkin the whiskey, but coulda been the doll?????........it's been said that stuff can change your luck if your with the right one, might could change your memory?????hwell: I sho don't know...........Jus sayin!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it was the whiskey.

I swear.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread resembles the Shell thread, all talk, no details.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I just got blessed to be "sponsored" by 2cool so... see the other thread.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Whiskey Girl Cookers will return  it's going to a fun time! . . . wg


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't forget about the jeeps vs one ton diesel trucks pull off


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

trodery said:


> Don't forget about the jeeps vs one ton diesel trucks pull off


Love me some Jeeps, but really..????
This is the first I have heard of a 2C gathering. Might be interesting. Hell, might even cook.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

fishfeeder said:


> Love me some Jeeps, but really..????
> This is the first I have heard of a 2C gathering. Might be interesting. Hell, might even cook.


LOL, it was an alcohol induced decision!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL, it was an alcohol induced decision!


Most "hold my beer and watch this" moments are closely associated with alcohol.......don't ask me how I know!!!!!!!!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

hey 2012 approching fast ...this could be the last cook off ...so lets have a party ...good fun,food, and im sure we will get to see rusty rope something ,grown men **** their paints were gonna have fun ...oh yea cb cookers gonna have the cooler of jello shots again...plus you may hear a little zydaco/blues playing fri nite


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I want in


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I want in


but will you show up?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> but will you show up?


 ummm, maybe?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall know Whiskey Girl won that thing last year. (well should have). She had a zillion first places last year. 

Charlie


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

What are the dates and location?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307977


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> hey 2012 approching fast ...this could be the last cook off ...so lets have a party ...good fun,food, and im sure we will get to see rusty rope something ,grown men **** their paints were gonna have fun ...oh yea cb cookers gonna have the cooler of jello shots again...plus you may hear a little zydaco/blues playing fri nite


The Forkin' Fool's will be on site again. There will not be any....well, there might be some... THIS will prolly happen again...Sad to say.......


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

poor remi


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

2Coolfishing.com Galveston County Area Charity BBQ Cook Off

I got a call from a brother the other night asking when and what for, was the next 2cool BBQ cook off. 

After much consideration, I believe I will head it up again this year.

Things will be totally different though, you can count on that...

March, 25-26th, 2011

Friday Night, 
Grilled Shrimp and Fajita (Meat Only, NO GARNISH)

Saturday,
Beef Brisket, Pork Spare Ribs and Chicken (Meat Only, NO GARNISH)

1st place - $250 and plague
2nd place - $100 and plague
3rd-5th - plaque

Pretty hard on first placers.....money is nice but a plague???


----------



## mako 22 (May 26, 2009)

Count Meathead Cookers in. But no plaque Trophys.


----------

